# Snark tuner. Anyone else?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wasn't sure which group to post this in, but it seems most applicable to this one.

Anyone else using one of these funky little Snark tuners? Just got mine and so far it seems great on both my acoustic guitars and my mandolin. The big test will be next time that I'm up at our trailer, stumblin around drunk in the dark. If it passes that acid test, I'll be delighted:


Snark Tuners

Oh, and it wasn't $39 either. I got mine here:

Snark SN-2 Clip-on Chromatic All Instrument Tuner


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great tuner. I have about 5 different ones and this one the Snark SN1 Blue is my favorite.. accurate and easy to read even when you are slightly under the spell of beverages.(personally tested)... the sn1 is only 12.99 at S&B right now..


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I replaced my Boss TU-2 with a Snark. Much lighter to carry around and does a great job. Easy to read in the dark and you can keep your head up while tuning.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought one a couple of days ago and no longer have any fears of dropping my handheld tuner, which would usually sit in my lap, while playing my acoustic. Great compact tuner.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I just read about these. A member on another guitar forum had a Korg DT-10 on his pedal board for 7 years and he's replaced its function with the Snark. Pretty good testimonial right there and he picked his up for 15 bucks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Bagpipe. Got myself a set of strings too so I got the free shipping.


----------



## renegade (Jul 6, 2011)

Just bought the SN-2 (listed at $29) for approx. $13 on eBay (including shipping)...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Chito said:


> Thanks for the info, Bagpipe. Got myself a set of strings too so I got the free shipping.


Yeah Chito, stringandbeyond are awesome. I use them for everything now - electric, acoustic, mandolin, dobro etc/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Yeah Chito, stringandbeyond are awesome. I use them for everything now - electric, acoustic, mandolin, dobro etc/


I ended up getting more stuff after I ordered the tuner. A lot of stuff were on sale, I got a Martin gig bag, a Schubb capo, a PW bottle slide.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the "heads-up" everyone,...I ordered one too...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got my Snark today. Great tuner for acoustics. It's small, light and even comes with a small bag.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I ordered a couple of SN-2s yesterday from the link above.
Can't wait! I've heard nothing but good about these..


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

The Apex AT-7 is another great clip on tuner. $19.95 at any L&M.

TD


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Got my Snark2 on Friday,....100% satisfied...


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

bagpipe said:


> Snark Tuners
> 
> Oh, and it wasn't $39 either. I got mine here:
> 
> Snark SN-2 Clip-on Chromatic All Instrument Tuner


Thanks for the heads-up! I have 2 Strobo-stomps (got a non-working original Strobostomp for $6.00 on Ebay, and fixed it) but they're not so good for the acoustic. 
Adding the Snark SN-2 to my string order was a no-brainer.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Be careful with it...I had 2 of them, both broke. one was on the headstock when the guitar fell over, hit the floor and snapped, the other was victim to my daughters curiosity. both broke in the same place - where the tuner attaches to the clip.

after the 2nd one broke i just bought a clip that hooks up to a normal tuner and detects vibration the same way. they're excellent tuners but they're too delicate for my liking.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I heard they explode on impact, but for under $20.00 they look pretty accurate.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i got one on the weekend.
pretty cool really-
especially when messing with different tunings.
$20- why not?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They're cheap and they work well.
I love mine.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got the sn-2 recently. It is scary accurate and doesn't have any problems on the low E string like every other clip on tuner I've had.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I got the sn-2 recently. It is scary accurate and doesn't have any problems on the low E string like every other clip on tuner I've had.


It even picks up the low E on my bass. Not too many tuners do that well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> It even picks up the low E on my bass. Not too many tuners do that well.


That's a great point, and one of the reasons I love mine.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

They are one of the better clip-ons I've ever used. However!!! Be careful!! They are somewhat delicate. I've broken one and I've had to replace two broken units belonging to customers.
They really should redesign the package.


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> They are one of the better clip-ons I've ever used. However!!! Be careful!! They are somewhat delicate. I've broken one and I've had to replace two broken units belonging to customers.
> They really should redesign the package.


I would think you have to treat a snark like a camera...be careful and "DON'T drop it...

I've got 2 of the little blue marvel's and man do I wish they had these when I was playing in a band....
the guys I played with who swore they were in tune could have used one of these all day long...we probably would all know at least 100 more songs with the time we'd saved waiting for them to get in tune.... highly recommend the Snark


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

It was the first tuner I've broken in 40 years of playing. It will break if flexed. Be careful when you put it in your pick-box or put your guitar on it's stand. (that's how mine broke)



roadman said:


> I would think you have to treat a snark like a camera...be careful and "DON'T drop it...
> 
> I've got 2 of the little blue marvel's and man do I wish they had these when I was playing in a band....
> the guys I played with who swore they were in tune could have used one of these all day long...we probably would all know at least 100 more songs with the time we'd saved waiting for them to get in tune.... highly recommend the Snark


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've dropped mine and it still works--just the way it landed I guess.
But yes, be careful.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I've abused mine fairly decently with no problems. I guess I've been lucky. It does seem to eat batteries though. I'm on my 3rd or 4th in less than a year and I have several other tuners so I'm not even using the Snark every day (or even every week).


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Dropping it won't do it. It's certainly well put together. The problem (if there is one) is that it breaks when flexed in exactly the right way - and it doesn't take much pressure to do it. I've sold, perhaps 80 of them now and with 3 broken units, it does not compare favourably with the several hundred of another equally priced brand that I've sold with no breakages that I'm aware of. 

Don't misunderstand me. I'm pleased with the Snark and will continue to promote and sell it, but with a warning to the buyer. They work better than almost all other tuners, with the notable exception of the Petersen Clip-on.

Continue to buy the Snarks, but just be aware that if stressed a certain way, they will break.


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Dropping it won't do it. It's certainly well put together. The problem (if there is one) is that it breaks when flexed in exactly the right way - and it doesn't take much pressure to do it. I've sold, perhaps 80 of them now and with 3 broken units, it does not compare favourably with the several hundred of another equally priced brand that I've sold with no breakages that I'm aware of.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me. I'm pleased with the Snark and will continue to promote and sell it, but with a warning to the buyer. They work better than almost all other tuners, with the notable exception of the Petersen Clip-on.
> 
> Continue to buy the Snarks, but just be aware that if stressed a certain way, they will break.


the Peterson should be better at $70 ...I think 4 snarks would be a better investment...and thanks for the warning re: stressing


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

Finally got my Strings and Beyond shipment. Wow! For under $20.00 the Snark is really impressive. Heck, it'd be impressive at $50.00
Fast and accurate.


----------

